# What happens when oat remains get used for mycelium nutrients



## ArtistChibi (Aug 16, 2021)

So my husband started doing mushroom and other plant gardening after figuring out that the compost made from our rabbits' litter boxes are high in nutrients for the plants. Well, my husband got this massive bag of oats. Actual, unprocessed, straight from the farm, oats. He's using it as a sub-straight for the blue oyster mushroom mycelium. Every now and then, after did make sure oats are safe for them, we give our babies some oats as a treat. When they're done hulling the oats, leaving the husks, my husband takes the husks and puts them into mycelium mixtures. Well, as it turns out, the last batch we gave them, not all of them were hollowed out. Some still had seed in it, and they started sprouting in our mycelium.

At first glance, they looked like worms. But taking a closer look and the fact that they never moved from the spots, it's rooting. Some of the more "mold-like" spread in the second image is the blue oyster mycelium taking place.

After learning that the giant bag of oats we got still have viable seeds, we've decided on possibly growing some actual oat next year. Funny, isn't it?


----------

